# Range report - Kahr CW9



## Jazz (Mar 1, 2009)

Got the Kahr CW9 to the range tonight. First time to shoot it, new gun. At 7 yds, it was dead on in very, very tight groups. :supz: I shot 150 rds of Remington 115gr FMJ and 7 Corobon 90 gr +P JHP (one magazine). 

Wow!! Guys were coming over to my booth and asking if I come to the range all the time. . . nope, first time out with the gun. 

The only downside, the grip pattern wore my palm raw. I think I still have the pattern embedded in my right palm. 

Also, the recoil spring guide showed signs of wear from the spring. Too much wear. It is grooved from the spring. I think I'll order a stainless guide rod from Kahr. 

Overall, I was impressed. Gun can be dissasembled by hand, no tools. It shoots well, has a consistent trigger pull which keeps you from jerking the gun the instant before the shot. It is lightweight, right at 4 oz lighter than a Glock 26.


----------



## xrmattaz (Feb 23, 2009)

Had my new CW9 out yesterday, as well. 

No failures whatsoever in it's first 200 rounds, and very accurate, as you've stated! 

I like the trigger.....


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Congrats.....

But this thread is worthless without PICS!!!!!
:smt082


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

I've had my CW9 for about a year or more. I absolutely love this pistol. Right out of the case I put about 200 rounds through it with very tight groups at 7yds. Very accurate. The size and weight is very comfortable for conceal carry. Fit and finish is excellent.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

I love my CW9 - I've had mine a little over a year now, and have had no issues with it. 

I just put a Hogue Handall Jr. on it, and it helps make that skinny grip a little easier to hold securely, and also makes the grip less uncomfortable after a lot of rounds.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 1, 2009)

murdoch, can you post a photo of your hogue handall Jr grips on your CW9? 

thanks,
Jazz


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Sure thing, I'll do that as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Here you go - sorry for the crap pic. I just took it on the floor last night with my digital.

Kahr CW9 with Hogue HandAll Jr. grip. (And Speer Gold Dot 115gr +P HP's!)










You can see there's some room to shimmy the grip up or down as it fits you. Once you get this thing on, it ain't moving unless you want it to. Took it to the range last week, and it helped keep the grip from eating my hand up after 100+ rounds. No noticeable difference in accuracy, just a bit more comfort and easier grip.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the pic. I think I'm gonna try one. :smt023


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Murdoch for the photo. I will be getting one of those for mine. Looks like that is just what I need.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Yea, I think those Hogue handall jr.'s are less than 10 bucks, but trust me... it completely tranforms the way my P-9 feels in my hand! it is an awesome fit for the gun!! Try one, you won't be disappointed. I'd post a pic, but mine looks just like his CW-9 with it.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 1, 2009)

Got my stainless recoil guide today. It was labeled CW40 on the package. It fits but sticks out about 1/16" further than the original. If the spring wont eat it up, it's worth it to me. Don't feel like sending it back.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 1, 2009)

Murdoch, 

I got my Hogue Handall Jr. and put it on today. Much, much better!! If fits like you've got yours in the photo. Thanks again. 

Also, I sent the stainless guide rod back to Kahy and am exchanging it for the correct one.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Glad you like it, and glad I could help! Just returning the favor for the advice and help I've received here. Good folks here.


----------

